# Is Gaming Lagoon safe?



## OrcMonkey© (May 28, 2008)

you all know what Gaming Lagoon is, but is it safe?


----------



## Linkiboy (May 28, 2008)

Yep. I've gotten so much from it, that I rarely spend my allowance when I get it, never had a problem. I heard if you click the link in my sig, something cool will happen!


----------



## OrcMonkey© (May 28, 2008)

I'm not going to be tricked easily. Referal link


----------



## GamerzInc (May 28, 2008)

ive tried them before.  i believe they require an activation link from your phone or something.  anyhow, I clicked on it, and that months bill had some subscription service which I think was from the site.


----------



## chuckstudios (May 28, 2008)

I've done it, gotten a few items, never gotten any charges on my phone bill or anything... Just some spam, but nothing my GMail can't handle.


----------



## Jax (May 28, 2008)

Why the hell they don't expand their supported countries?!


----------



## myuusmeow (May 29, 2008)

I STRONGLY prefer Prize Rebel. (link in sig 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




) If you're gonna require phone activation, at least _give a number that exists_. I don't know how it is now, but that was very bad.


----------



## leonheart_a (May 29, 2008)

ive used Gaming lagoon a couple of times and nothing bad has happened, my friends didnt believe me it would work but then i did, an dthey got annoyed and they joined. none of us had any problem with it.


----------



## Defiance (May 29, 2008)

Scaaaa-am.  Even if it did work, the surveys always ask for too much personal information with non-encryption.


----------



## jgu1994 (May 29, 2008)

When you enter your phone number to sign up, after they send you w/e they need to send you for confirmation, do they ever send you messages/call you/ w/e again? One reason I haven't gotten around to signing up is the fact that I'm afraid once I enter my number to sign up, I'll receive a bunch of calls during class. Oh, and obviously I'm not goign to give my real number when doing surveys as they actually DO call you many times.


----------



## chuckstudios (May 29, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Scaaaa-am.  Even if it did work, the surveys always ask for too much personal information with non-encryption.



All you do is give gaminglagoon the real info, and give fake stuff to everybody else. I always fill out surveys with my address as 69 Nowai Ln, Beverly Hills, CA 90210.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 29, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> I'm not going to be tricked easily. Referal link


It wasn't meant to be a trick. Why not use my referral link if you're gonna sign up? A trick would be something like this, its a website I made about gaming lagoon which masks the referral link (the actual page is not my referral link) free.stuff.is.in


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 29, 2008)

I've actually considered it myself, but...I've read that you have to submit your real information on the offers, but I could've either misread it or something.  Then again, it's on the rules page so I dunno.  

Not that I don't trust you guys, just...it seems too good to be true, you know?


----------



## Mewgia (May 29, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> I've actually considered it myself, but...I've read that you have to submit your real information on the offers, but I could've either misread it or something.  Then again, it's on the rules page so I dunno.
> 
> Not that I don't trust you guys, just...it seems too good to be true, you know?


They say you do but they don't check. It doesn't really matter if you fake it.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 29, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> Doomsday Forte said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Makes sense, as if they said to fake it right there in the rules, then no one would allow them to post offers.

Hmm...I am interested though I don't have a credit card (and I have a suspicion that accepting and canceling offers would do damage to your credit score) so it might hook me in if I don't have to do a hundred offers to get something small.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 29, 2008)

You can buy a visa giftcard/prepaid card from the store.

You get around 75 cents from completing a quick survey, which, if you know your way aroudn the keyboard, take little time.


----------



## Doomsday Forte (May 29, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> You can buy a visa giftcard/prepaid card from the store.
> 
> You get around 75 cents from completing a quick survey, which, if you know your way aroudn the keyboard, take little time.


There's a little bit of pointlessness if I'm going to use a prepaid card to get stuff for "free."  =P  Though yeah, I'm fairly fast with typing...I don't think it'll be too bad.  Hopefully.  

I'll consider signing up after a while.


----------



## Linkiboy (May 29, 2008)

Doomsday Forte said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Prepaid card = 8$, single card offer is around 10-20$ and charge usually like 1$ to make sure its a "real" card


----------



## Defiance (Jun 25, 2008)

Is it true that I have to give out my Phone number to verify a prize?  Or call them?  Because I am NOT calling them.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 26, 2008)

Nin10doFan said:
			
		

> Is it true that I have to give out my Phone number to verify a prize?  Or call them?  Because I am NOT calling them.


You call an automated system, which triggers your account to be activated.


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 26, 2008)

Neolink said:
			
		

> Nin10doFan said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Which takes about 3 minutes. Don't worry it's not a big deal, I hate doing phone stuff like that but it was pretty painless.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 26, 2008)

I _really_ want to do this. So, currently, I am scanning through the Terms of Service looking for anything they could bullshit me with.


----------



## lolsjoel (Jun 26, 2008)

Yeah.  Gaming Lagoon works great.  I've cashed out several hundred dollars worth of prizes from GL over the last year and a half or so that I've been a member.  At this point, I rarely even do offers anymore since referrals get me a ton of points.  I'm sitting on 92 points right now, I'm going to round that out to 100 and order $100 Best Buy gift card next.

So yes, it works.  Yes, it takes effort for awhile.  It's worth it to me.

EDIT: Actually, on CheapAssGamer, I have a very thorough tutorial on how to make the most out of these freebie sites and an analysis of several of them.  Here we go: LINKY!


----------



## Mewgia (Jun 26, 2008)

bobitos said:
			
		

> Yeah.  Gaming Lagoon works great.  I've cashed out several hundred dollars worth of prizes from GL over the last year and a half or so that I've been a member.  At this point, I rarely even do offers anymore since referrals get me a ton of points.  I'm sitting on 92 points right now, I'm going to round that out to 100 and order $100 Best Buy gift card next.
> 
> So yes, it works.  Yes, it takes effort for awhile.  It's worth it to me.
> 
> EDIT: Actually, on CheapAssGamer, I have a very thorough tutorial on how to make the most out of these freebie sites and an analysis of several of them.  Here we go: LINKY!



Heyy nice tutorial, gonna read through it later


----------



## Defiance (Jun 26, 2008)

I met PrizeRebel.  It's a lot better, see my sig.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 27, 2008)

How is it better? More cash per survey or something?


----------



## Defiance (Jun 27, 2008)

Just less of a hassle, for me anyway.


----------



## silent sniper (Jun 27, 2008)

Hmm. Well, I've tried both and so far I'm liking Prize Rebel better. One thing, if I don't wanna give my information out to any of the other sites and they ask for credit card number and such, can I put in fake ones?


----------



## gizmo_gal (Jun 27, 2008)

I used PrizeRebel, got a few things. Stopped working at it because it was very tedious and I was behind in school, I guess I will also give Gaming Lagoon a whirl. I signed up a long time ago, I just never got around to using the account, but I trust it from what I have seen of it and from like-sites... Now that I have free time from school, I suppose that I might as well earn some free stuff from such sites.


----------



## Defiance (Jun 29, 2008)

Is it just me, or is PrizeRebel acting slow today?  I filled out some more offers, but they're not being counted in as usual.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Same thing happened yesterday too.


----------

